# Bild- Retouch/Makeover, Hilfe



## Shadowmp (16. Juni 2008)

Hey Leute,
ich arbeite grade an dem Retouch eines Hochzeitbildes von einer Freundin, dass ich ihr zur Hochzeitsfeier mit Freunden gerne als großes Bild schenken möchte.
Nun mache ich das zum ersten Mal, habe zwar schon einiges geschafft (Hautunreinheiten, Fakewimpern, Makeup, Haare, Bartrasieren usw), aber bräuchte einen "Experten" Rat was ich noch verändern oder noch besser machen könnte vor allem in Sachen Beleuchtung, aber auch alles andere wäre sehr hilfreich.
Könnte mir da jemand weiterhelfen, der sich vielleicht damit auskennt?
Ich möchte das Bild nun nicht öffentlich machen -Fotorechte usw ka, ausserdem sollte sie es unter keinerlei umständen vorher zu Gesicht bekommen können...

Könnte mir da einer von euch irgendwie helfen? ...das wäre sowas von nice

Greez MP


----------



## Leola13 (16. Juni 2008)

Hai,

da du ja schon einiges gemacht hast, wird es sehr schwer ohne Bild dir noch weitere Tipps zu geben.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Shadowmp (16. Juni 2008)

hi leute,
ja privat kann ich das Bild verschicken, wollte es nur nicht öffentlich posten...
greez


----------



## ShadowMan (16. Juni 2008)

Gibt es denn vielleicht noch Dinge, die du selbst daran ändern wollen würdest und wir dir dann vielleicht gezielter weiter helfen können? Denn momentan möchtest du ja nur eine Meinung von uns hören, oder? 

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Shadowmp (16. Juni 2008)

Hi,
ich hab das Bild mal angehängt (ist nur ein ausschnitt)....
den hintergrund werde ich noch ändern, aber weiss noch nicht was ich da einfügen soll... habt ihr eine idee für etwas passendes? ohren auch noch dunkler, oder anders, und augenbrauen nachziehen..

das licht finde ich noch nicht so gut, habe gedacht das irgendwie mit den beleutungseffekten zu machen aber wie weiss ich da auch noch nicht (mit spotlight oder flashlight oder so) was ich probiert habe sah nicht so pralle aus..
sehr wichtig:
und wie ich den blitz aus den augen rausbekomme habe ich leider auch keinen plan, wollte das mal mit annährend schwarz überpinseln un dann künstliche reflexionen..aber dann siehts sofort shice aus bei mir 
wäre für jeden ratschlag zur verbesserung sehr dankbar!
waere nice wenn ihr einen plan hättet

falls es interessiert hab ich das vorher noch hinzugefügt..

Greez MP


----------



## ShadowMan (17. Juni 2008)

Hi du!

Also die Reflexion der Augen würde ich nur minimal anpassen, wobei man dazu sagen sollte, dass das Bild natürlich äußerst ungünstig ist und auch ein Profi möglichst optimale Vorlagen zur Retusche nimmt, denn Dinge von Hand erzeugen ist immer schwierig bis kaum machbar, da es auffällt. Für schlimm halte ich besonders den Hintergrund und den damit verbundenen Schatten. Der macht einiges kaputt, ist aber sehr schwer zu retuschieren. Da stellt sich die Frage ob es nicht Sinn machen würde, einfach auf ein anderes Thema auszuweichen.

Beispiel: Apple-Style mit Photoshop

Anderenfalls kannst du es ja so versuchen: Haare freistellen mit Photoshop

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Shadowmp (17. Juni 2008)

Hi, naja thema wechsel kommt für mich nicht in frage... 
du hast ja das original des fotos gesehen, und wie gesagt das ist von der hochzeit und das einzig halbwegs gute bild! 
-von ihrem "wichtigsten" tag so ungefähr... und selbst bei der grottigen quali des originals muss ich da einfach mein bestes geben und was draus machn, damit sie nich das original an die wand hängen muss hehe..
deswegen bin ich für jeden tipp zur verbesserung super dankbar,
vorallem was die lichtverhältnisse angeht oder zur entfernung der blitzlicht reflektionen...
aber auch alles andere
by the way... das mit dem ausschneiden aus dem hintergrund sehe ich nicht so als problem..die haare von "ihr" liegen ja relativ gut und notfalls mach ich das auch pixelweise...und die flyaways der haare können sowieso teilweise weg... 
greez


----------



## janoc (17. Juni 2008)

Ich denke mal du hast da eh schon einiges rausgeholt aus dem Bild; Blitzreflektionen in den Augen würde ich bloß ein wenig verkleinern und verschieben – ein bisserl Highlight muss schon sein.
Ansonsten noch schaun, was du über die Gradationskurven rausholen kannst. Eventuell ihre Augen und Lippen noch extra betonen.


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Juni 2008)

Was mir gerade auffällt: Links an den Haaren des Herren hast du unsauber die Haare entgraut.


----------



## Shadowmp (17. Juni 2008)

danke exitus...ja den dodge layer da muss ich das noch am rand löschn, hast recht DANKE

und janoc...respekt hoch 10.. "Blitzreflektionen in den Augen würde ich bloß ein wenig verkleinern und verschieben" -> kopie der iris verkleinert und draufgelegt..super vielen dank dafuer, echt sehr gut der tipp
danke leute!
über alles weitere würde ich mich auch sehr freuen 

gr33tz


----------



## Shadowmp (18. Juni 2008)

Hi Leute!
Ich habe das Pärchen jetzt freigestellt, aber gar keine Idee für einen Hintergrund.. selber erstellen? - aber soll ja seriös sein
Oder kennt ihr da gute Background Vorlagen oder sowas?
Hilfe wäre soo gut 

Greetz


----------



## Leola13 (20. Juni 2008)

Hai,

welche Art Background stellst du dir denn vor ?

Dezente Farbe mit leichtem Verlauf ? oder z.B. ein "Garten" Park im Hintergrund, evtl. weichgezeichnet ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Shadowmp (20. Juni 2008)

Hi,
..Vorstellungen... deswegen brauche ich ja eure Hilfe, weil ich nicht wirklich weiss was ich als Hintergrund nehmen soll.

Was für ein Hintergrund würde zum angehängten Bild gut passen? 
Für draußen ist das Licht glaube ich zu grot... aber ich weiss nicht genau
Verlauf? Was für einen, in welchen Farben?

Ich habe in diesem Punkt echt Probleme und bin am Verzeifeln :-(

Achja, für ALLE Anmerkungen bzgl. Dingen im Bild, die ich noch verändern oder verbessern könnte, wäre ich äußerst dankbar. 

greetz


----------



## Shadowmp (23. Juni 2008)

Hi,
können bei 200 Hits mir wirklich nur 3 Leute weiterhelfen? Oder woran liegt das?

Greez


----------



## janoc (23. Juni 2008)

Bilder-Googel doch mal nach "Hochzeitsfoto" oder "Brautpaar" oder was weiß ich was und lass dich mal inspirieren! 
Gibt geschätzte 3.504.958.230.983.998.490.239 Fantastilliarten Möglichkeiten für einen Hintergrund.

Indoor/Outdoor-Farben lassen sich ja anpassen. (Gradationskurven)


----------



## Another (23. Juni 2008)

Mach zumindest ma den Schlagschatten da raus...
..und wenn schon, dann weiter weg und viel, viel softer.

Ick würd sowas nicht vor'ner "Wand" simulieren, nicht für so'n Bild. Lass Dich für'n Background bei Bedarf ruhig durch'n paar Schnulzelfilme mit dem Thema insperieren. Sofern Outdoor-Szene, achteste halt natürlich noch etwas mehr auf die richtiege Ausleutung der beiden Protagonisten. Kannst ja 'nen leicht leicht geblurrtes Bild für den BG nehmen, um'nen Fokus auf den Vordergrund zu simulieren. Evtl. kennste dich ja etwas mit dem Thema Depth of Field aus.

gl&hf


----------



## Shadowmp (24. Juni 2008)

Hi,
Danke Leute!

Vorallem für das mit dem geblurrten Bg, hatte da selber schon probiert, aber wollte wieder davon weg... auf deinen Rat hin hab ich es nochmal mit Outdoor (und ich nach 100 Jahren suchen einen wohl geeigneten Bg gefunden habe) und blurr versucht und bin jetzt ganz zu frieden...

Jetzt stehe ich wohl vor einem der letzten Probleme:
Kann mir einer sagen, wie ich Bg und Paar zu mehr "aus einem Guss" bekomme. Habe schon einen Schatten von "oben" und mit dem Curves gearbeitet, es auch mit match color schon versucht, aber bin noch nicht zufrieden dem Ergebnis...
Wer weiss Rat?

Greez


----------



## Philip Kurz (24. Juni 2008)

Probiere es mal mit einer Einstellungsebene und dort mit der Selektiven Farbkorrektur. Damit kannst du gezielt bestimmte Farbpartien verändern. Wenn es nach meinem Geschmack geht, würde ich die Rottöne ein wenig reduzieren bzw. verändern - für eine Außenaufnahme sieht das im Moment ein wenig stark nach Kunstlicht aus. Aber da kannst du natürlich rumspielen, wie du möchtest. 

Ansonsten würde ich dir noch empfehlen bestimmte Bereiche leicht weichzuzeichnen - gerade an den Stellen, wo eventuelle Kanten durch das Ausschneiden härter geworden sind, als sie es im Original waren (ich denke da z.B. an ihre Haare). Recht gut funktioniert das mit dem Weichzeichner (R). Wenn du auf einem Duplikat der Originalebene arbeitest, kannst du auch mit der Deckkraft dieser Ebene noch nachträglich die Stärke des Weichzeichners beeinflussen.

Grüße

Philip


----------



## Shadowmp (24. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

vielen Dank Phillip!
Ich habe etwas rote Farbe rausgenommen, etwas mit burn an zu hellen Stellen und der Kleidung gearbeitet, die Kanten weicher gezeichnet und dem Hintergrund mehr "leuchten" der Farben gegeben.

Findest du die Beleuchtung jetzt stimmiger? Oder kann ich das noch weiter verbessern irgendwie?

Und würdet ihr das ansonsten alles so lassen oder gefällt euch etwas nicht, bzw würdet ihr noch anders machen?

Danke Ex! Ich habe den Haken einer Ebene Vergessen, die die Sichtbarkeit der Haare verbessert... Aber ich muss auch sagen, das jpeg Format verschluckt einiges..

Greez MP


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juni 2008)

Ich finde die Haare (Mann) sind ja fast nur ne schwarze Fläche. Vielleicht liegts auch an der Komprimierung, aber es schaut schon unnatürlich aus.


----------



## Shadowmp (27. Juni 2008)

Hi,
sagt mal, wenn ich das Bild dann in einem Fotoladen drucken lassen will, muss ich dann da noch Dinge beachten? Wie kann ich sicherstellen das es so aussieht wie auf meinem Monitor? Und woher weiss ich, wie groß ich das drucken kann, sodass es noch gut aussieht? bzw man keine Pixel sieht..

Hilfe wäre sehr nice!

Greez


----------



## ink (27. Juni 2008)

Du "brauchst" eine Grafik mit 300 dpi.
Dann sollte es als im CMYK-Farbmodell (Druck-Farben, simpel erklärt. Die Bildschirmgrafik liegt als RGB-Modell vor) vorliegen.
Bildschirm und Druck liegen meist etwas auseinander, wegen den eben erwähnten Farbmodellen.
Die Größe ist auch von der Auflösung abhängig.

mfg


----------



## janoc (27. Juni 2008)

Wieviel Pixel ist denn dein Bild groß?


----------



## Zinken (27. Juni 2008)

Shadowmp hat gesagt.:


> wenn ich das Bild dann in einem Fotoladen drucken lassen will


CMYK ist in diesem Fall Unsinn, da auch jede Digitalkamera RGB-Fotos produziert und die Drucker darauf kalibriert sind.
Ich hätte sogar eher bedenken, ob der Typ im Fotoladen mit CMYK-Daten überhaupt etwas anfangen kann.
Bei einem "richtigen" Druck stimmt es natürlich, was Nesk sagt.


----------



## Shadowmp (27. Juni 2008)

Vielen vielen Dank für eure Hilfe,

soo ein Sch... mir ist der Supergau passiert... ich hab das Bild auf eine Ebene reduziert, gecropt und verkleinert damit ichs hier reinstellen kann... und irgendwie gespeichert, obwohl mir das eigentlich sowas von klar war und ich das sonst auch immer beachtet habe, das ich das nicht darf lol, wohl zu unkonzentriert gewesen oder so  ....OMG von 120 MB auf 25 geschrumpft...

Naja
Das Ganze ist jetzt 650x1000 Pixel groß, Auflösung 300 pi/i,  bitte sagt mir ich kann das in ordentlicher Größe ausdrucken, weil bei Document Size 5,5cm x 8,47cm steht..das wäre sowas von shice  ich bin kurz vorm fl.... lol sooo viel arbeit da reingesteckt, war jetzt alles umsonst?

Jetzt habe ich auch nur noch den Ausschnitt, den ich zuletzt gepostet habe, aber ich glaube der ist einigermaßen ok... der war vorher ca 1000x1600 groß

Bringt es denn was wenn ich die Image Size wieder künstlich vergrößere und dann das Bild schärfe, oder gibts was anderes?


greez


----------



## janoc (27. Juni 2008)

Tja. Das ist übel 
Das was dir übrigens da passiert ist, ist genau der Grund, warum ich mir angewöhnt hab solche Aktionen mit einer Bildkopie zu machen. Ist doch nur zwei Mausklicks: Menü Bild - Bild duplizieren, und dort kann dann nix schiefgehen, bzw. falls doch ist's eh nur die Kopie 

Naja.
Auf welche Größe (cm) hättest du das Bild denn gerne ausgearbeitet gehabt? Weil selbst mit 1000 x 1600 Pixel bist du etwa bei 9 x 13 cm ... 

Das mit CMYK/RGB was Zinken sagt glaub ich in diesem Fall auch; frag aber im Zweifelsfall einfach im Foto-Shop (hahahah, welch Wortwitz!) deines Vertrauens nach, was die brauchen/wollen.


----------



## Shadowmp (27. Juni 2008)

Danke Janoc....
aber wegen Sicherung..., da die Datei zwischenzeitlich über 400MB hatte, habe ich dummerweise keine komplett Kopie gemacht.. naja jetzt ist eh alles zu spät ... normal...gehe ich einfach in der history zurück, bzw speichere dann nicht ab... war auch ganz schockiert als ich es gesehen habe  :-(

Wie gravierend sind denn die Auswirkungen, wenn ich mir ein Bild das für 5cm Breite ausgelegt ist, einfach über Imagesize und Dateigröße um 5cm größer mache, bringt das einen Vorteil gegenüber dem "druckt mein kleines Bild einfach größer" im Fotoladen, wenn ich das selber schon vorher "vergrößere"

Und wird dann die Quali sehr entscheident schlechter im Sinne von "geht gar nicht klar"... wenn ich das größer ausdrucke?

Greez


----------



## JuSchu85 (29. Juni 2008)

ich studiere architektur und hab nen hiwi-job, wo ich unseren plotter (großformatdrucker) betreue. da rate ich den leuten auch immer zu 300dpi. aber da ist es was anderes. wenn sie ihre 3D-modelle machen können sie sich aussuchen, wieviel dpi es sein sollen.
wenn man das nicht mehr kann muss man halt das beste aus den machen, was man hat.
also musst du gucken wie sehr du mit der dpi zahl runtergehen kannst.

da wo du die bildgröße einstellst machst du erst mal das häkchen vor "bild neu berechnen" weg dann stellst du die reale größe in cm so ein wie du es am liebsten hättest und guckst mal wieviel dpi es werden.
wenn man sich unter x dpi nichts vorstellen kann muss man es sich halt direkt am bildschirm angucken und da gibt es einen kleinen trick.
erst blendest du unter ansicht das lineal ein. dann nimmst du dir ein "richtiges" lineal, hälst es am bildschirm an das photoshop-lineal und zoomst solange, bis ein cm in photoshop auch in cm in wirklichkeit ist.
wenn es zu grob ist gehst du wieder zu der einstellung der bildgröße und gehst mit der dpi-zahl ein bisschen nach oben und überprüfst wieder.

wenn das alles nichts bringt kannst du dort das häkchen vor "bild neu berechnen" wieder setzen und so die auflößung künstlich erhöhen. probier dann im menü darunter auch mal die verschiednen methoden aus. ich weiß jetzt nicht welche besser ist, da ich mit meinen 3D-modellen ja immer die auflösung selbst bestimme und das problem nicht habe.
aber der beschreibung nach währe "bikubisch glatter" wohl das beste


----------



## Shadowmp (29. Juni 2008)

Hey Juschu,

vielen Dank für deine Tipps,
ich werde das Ganze in Betracht ziehen, vorallem das mit dem Lineal... erspart einem wohl einiges an unnötigem Ausdrucken...

Greez


----------

